# Tracking book sales - TrackerBox



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know how any of you track your book sales over time between Kindle, PubIt, Smashwords, etc... But I'm two months in and I hated dealing with the spreadsheets, and trying to combine them to see totals across all sites.

So I wrote some software called TrackerBox. It imports monthly sales data from KDP, PubIt, Smashwords, CreateSpace, and All Romance eBooks (I'll add the ability to import others if you have a spreadsheet you'd like to loan me). You can sort them by author (it supports multiple pen names), vendor, and title and you can see very quickly using the various charts how your sales have been doing over time on the various sites.

Check it out! http://www.storyboxsoftware.com/#TrackerBox


----------



## J.A. Marlow (Dec 18, 2010)

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

It's certainly possible - but I'd rather be writing books  The Mac version would take quite a bit longer to produce, for me. I know of someone else working on the same problem using java (which should work on OSX) here: http://magicbakeshop.org/wordpress/.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I just uploaded the latest version of TrackerBox today. It has some performance improvements, author aliases (for those pesky cases when your author names don't quite match between vendors) and a few other fixes.

You can see the list of updates (and download it) here: http://www.storyboxsoftware.com/tdownload.htm


----------



## C. Arcy (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Is there a Mac version in the works?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Not at this time. I explained why in this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,143035.0.html, but basically, it comes down to not having enough experience programming for the Apple UI. It would take me quite a while to learn while still getting my writing done, which is my first priority (except for when someone reports a bug or a report change).

Trust me, I would love to do it. I just don't have the time.

There are some options, though, for running it on a Mac. You can use Parallels (not free) or VirtualBox(free) to run windows inside OSX.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Because I must always stan for Mark, though he hasn't the foggiest idea who I am: I LOVE trackerbox. It's my favorite program on The Citadel.

(Too obscure for a writing forum?)


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

smreine said:


> Because I must always stan for Mark, though he hasn't the foggiest idea who I am: I LOVE trackerbox. It's my favorite program on The Citadel.
> 
> (Too obscure for a writing forum?)


Plus 1


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

smreine said:


> Because I must always stan for Mark, though he hasn't the foggiest idea who I am: I LOVE trackerbox. It's my favorite program on The Citadel.
> 
> (Too obscure for a writing forum?)


That's a massive endorsement.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

smreine said:


> Because I must always stan for Mark, though he hasn't the foggiest idea who I am: I LOVE trackerbox. It's my favorite program on The Citadel.
> 
> (Too obscure for a writing forum?)


I'll take it, even though I'm completely clueless as to the reference.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm talking up TrackerBox on my Indie Business Talk series today.  #fan


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> I'm talking up TrackerBox on my Indie Business Talk series today.  #fan


I like this bit!


> This unassuming piece of software will change your life.
> I'm not even kidding.


Thanks for writing that up.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't been able to get it to run under XP. I installed the .net bit, which led to me needing to install some windows visual components or something.

The executable runs, but doesn't present an interface. 

Otherwise, it looks very useful. Any tips for getting it to work short of upgrading my OS?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Did you install Service Pack three for XP? That's required, too. I know it runs on XP, and that it hasn't ever required a lot of screwing around to make it work. If you're still having trouble email me support AT storyboxsoftware DOT com, and I'll help you figure it out.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Did you install Service Pack three for XP? That's required, too. I know it runs on XP, and that it hasn't ever required a lot of screwing around to make it work. If you're still having trouble email me support AT storyboxsoftware DOT com, and I'll help you figure it out.


Downloading it now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Uploaded a new build of TrackerBox today. I added support for the latest ARe reports and a new filter that lets you choose to see free, paid, or borrows individually or in any combination.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

So, three days later, I've uploaded a new build. It has a fix for a bug that a couple people found when importing books that have had their titles changed. I also added support for Overdrive and Amazon Vendor Central (don't ask me what it is - I'm not certain I can answer the question correctly).

I'll be working on Draft2Digital support this week. I've already started, but I had to get the fix out.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I released version 1.0.31 of TrackerBox this morning.

I added Draft2Digital support and changed CreateSpace reporting so that the various channels are broken out as separate vendors to give you a better idea of where those books are selling. It also fixes an issue with improper currency reporting for CreateSpace titles sold in Europe and the UK.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Yay! Thanks for adding D2D. Love this =)


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

You're welcome. It'll be getting another update later this week which will fix a couple issues that someone noticed with the LSI importer.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I really like this software and after testing it, just purchased it today. However, I wanted to let you know that my Kobo sales aren't showing correctly - only about 1/3 of the sales are showing up in Trackerbox. Is this something you're aware of and are working on? I notice that you say Kobo sales are still in beta. (For now, I'm keeping my Kobo reports in a separate database.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark,

I see I haven't given you the "author services" welcome that makes you official, so here it is:

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Soothesayer (Oct 19, 2012)

smreine said:


> Because I must always stan for Mark, though he hasn't the foggiest idea who I am: I LOVE trackerbox. It's my favorite program on The Citadel.
> 
> (Too obscure for a writing forum?)


I'm Commander Shepherd, and I endorse this post.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate installing stuff. Why no web version?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Suzanna Medeiros said:


> I really like this software and after testing it, just purchased it today. However, I wanted to let you know that my Kobo sales aren't showing correctly - only about 1/3 of the sales are showing up in Trackerbox. Is this something you're aware of and are working on? I notice that you say Kobo sales are still in beta. (For now, I'm keeping my Kobo reports in a separate database.)


Send me an email at the support address (or using the bug reporting tool from within the app), and include the report that isn't working. I've only seen a couple Kobo reports so far, and it's entirely possible they've changed something since the last one I saw. I'll get it fixed before I upload the next update.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mark,
> 
> I see I haven't given you the "author services" welcome that makes you official, so here it is:


How'd you miss it?!! I've been hanging around for years (check the date on the first post of this thread). Anyway, I'll do my best to behave 



jimkukral said:


> I hate installing stuff. Why no web version?


I hate storing my financial data on random small business person's server, and I imagine other people would, too. This way I don't have to manage logins, subscriptions, or people's concerns that I'm spying on their sales figures. I've had competitors that have been web based. They failed. I'm still here. Besides, I'm not much of a web developer.


----------



## BBGriffith (Mar 13, 2012)

Chalk me up as another trackerbox fan. Just bought the software after taking the trial period out to the limit. Well worth it.


----------



## Diane Darcy (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm adding my endorsement as well. I love this program. I only had a vague idea of where I stood with my sales until I purchased it. Now I add everything mid-month and know exactly where I'm at. Once a month anyway. Lol. Love it!


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

A reminder about all your forgotten Mac users ...


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Lady_O said:


> A reminder about all your forgotten Mac users ...


They are not forgotten. I can't say exactly when, but... not forgotten. PM me if you want to be added to an email list for when 'when' happens.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I just wanted to update people about the Kobo situation (and I'm sure Mark will be around to add his input as well.) 

I sent Mark my last two Kobo reports so he could look at why all my sales weren't being input. He worked his programing magic and sent me a new test build of the program -and  I'm happy to say that the problem with my Kobo numbers has been fixed!  Thank you again, Mark, for looking into this so quickly!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Bummer, but I will have to uninstall this one -- tried it with the hope that my Win 7 already has the prerequisite Net 4 Assistant, etc. but I am not going to mess with the Windows stability and start adding various service packs. It always ends the same way, you add one, then that one requires another, and the next one needs an update, and so on. 

Nope, nope, no way.  I cannot afford an out-of service machine...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Bummer, but I will have to uninstall this one -- tried it with the hope that my Win 7 already has the prerequisite Net 4 Assistant, etc. but I am not going to mess with the Windows stability and start adding various service packs. It always ends the same way, you add one, then that one requires another, and the next one needs an update, and so on.
> 
> Nope, nope, no way. I cannot afford an out-of service machine...


I went ahead with the net 4 thing and it works fine. No stability issues.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

markecooper said:


> I went ahead with the net 4 thing and it works fine. No stability issues.


Thanks!

Maybe I'll try it again some time later on another machine. Can't risk this machine. But it really does sound like a wonderful tool....


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, Mark. Looks great. Downloading now...

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I just uploaded Version 1.0.32, which includes the Kobo fix (anyone with Kobo reports will definitely want to re-import those to see if TrackerBox was underreporting them). It also fixes an issue with Lightning Source reports from different countries overwriting each other (instead of adding on!!! More sales please!). There are a few other minor fixes, too.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay! You just added D2D!!! I'm so happy! I downloaded the trial a couple weeks ago and was bummed it wasn't importing those. I figured you'd fix it soon enough. ;-)


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Soothesayer said:


> I'm Commander Shepherd, and I endorse this post.


You and SM Reine are my people. I'm Commander Shepard, and KB authors are my favorite people on the Citadel.

Also, I've been using TrackerBox for several months now, and I love it. It's so nice to be able to pull in my figures from all vendors and be able to generate graphs and reports. I also love how it allows me to look at all my books at once or to just look at certain books and/or pen names. It's dead handy.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I released 1.0.33 just now. It fixes the imports for KDP this month, and also makes a fix for PubIt reports with UK sales.

If you use PubIt and you had UK sales on the same day as US sales, you might have only seen a record for the US or the UK sale, and your sales will report lower than they actually were. The thing to do would be to check your reports from PubIt (the actual report and not TrackerBox), and see if you have any UK sales. If you do, open TrackerBox, select the Detail Report from Reports, filter it so that it only shows the PubIt records, and then right click and delete any records that occurred on the days you had UK sales. Then, reimport the PubIt spreadsheet. This will fix those records and, as a side benefit, you'll have your UK and US sales from PubIt broken out.

Nook Press support is coming toward the end of this month.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, Mark! I tried importing my KDP report earlier today and nothing happened. It's great to know you're on top of these things.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

With the release of TrackerBox v1.0.34, I've added support for Nook Press and fixed a couple problems for the latest Kobo reports.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I released a small update to TrackerBox today (link in my sig), and I'm hard at work on the Mac version. I try not to mention release dates for software — there are far too many things that can go wrong — but I'm hopeful I will have it ready for release before I have to do another update. Unlikely, but I'm trying.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Mac! Mac! Mac!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> I released a small update to TrackerBox today (link in my sig), and I'm hard at work on the Mac version. I try not to mention release dates for software - there are far too many things that can go wrong - but I'm hopeful I will have it ready for release before I have to do another update. Unlikely, but I'm trying.


Questions:
1.) Will the same .bst files work in both the PC and Mac versions? And if so...
2.) Will I be able to use the license I bought for the PC version to use a Mac version, too? Or will I need to buy a second license? I have a Windows desktop and an Air, and it would be nice to be able to obsess about my sales on both.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

1) Yes, the same .bst will work on both. I don't have the brainpower to manage two different file formats 

2) Up until the point in time that I call the mac version "final", meaning that I trust it to not ruin your sales data and force you to start all over, anyone that chooses to buy the Windows version will be elligible for a free license for the Mac version. After the release, they will be separate, though might have a cross-grade discount.

My reasoning for the difference before and after is that before hand, people may be purchasing the PC version of TrackerBox to run under a virtual machine or something (I have a couple of people that are doing that) when they would have preferred the Mac version. I don't want to punish them for helping me out early. 

As for why I'm going to charge for them separately after release, they really are two separate programs that do the same thing and I have to do twice the work for every change.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

MAAAAAAAACCCCCC!!!!

(I actually bought an Asus netbook to try out your software. I have LITERALLY never used Windows before in my life, and all I have to say about the experience is, "What the I don't even." So I'm very, very excited that a Mac version is near!)


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> I released a small update to TrackerBox today (link in my sig), and I'm hard at work on the Mac version. I try not to mention release dates for software - there are far too many things that can go wrong - but I'm hopeful I will have it ready for release before I have to do another update. Unlikely, but I'm trying.


Thanks Mark! I'm glad to read that you're hard at work on a Mac version! Do you have a sign up form/waiting list for Mac users? I've signed up to be notified of replies to this thread, but not sure if you have an email list that you'll email notification for when it's ready.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

PM me or email support at storyboxsoftware.com to get on the beta list.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for a TrackerBox update. I just released 1.0.36 which adds Google eBooks support and has some fixes, one of which is for Draft2Digital. The Draft2Digital importer was missing same day sales from different territories that used the same currency. Reimporting the D2D reports will add back any missing sales.

Also, the Mac version is coming along, though a little slower than I had hoped. Life is getting in the way.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mac, Mac, Mac, Mac! Pretty, please! I'm PMing you to get on the list.


----------



## johnaburks (Jul 7, 2013)

I've had it running for a day now and gotten everything input into it. Amazing little piece of software and Mark was amazing at helping me figure out an initial problem I was having. Well worth the money. 

I have it running in a Windows VMware machine and am seriously looking forward to a Mac version.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I uploaded a new version today. 1.0.37 primarily fixes an issue with "some" Nook Press reports where they wouldn't import at all, and also fixes an issue with the latest Kobo reports that could result in TrackerBox not importing the last record in the report. If you've already imported July's Kobo sales, update and try again. You might just get an extra sale or two.

http://www.storyboxsoftware.com/tdownload.htm


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

It's been awhile.

I just uploaded version 1.0.38 of TrackerBox. It supports the latest change that Amazon made to their reports.

Some of you are probably wondering where the Mac version is. It's in the same place my writing is at the moment, as explained here. I wish it wasn't taking so long, but other parts of my life have had to take priority.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

I am going to PM you to be added to the "Hurrah Mac has arrived" list when it happens.

Sorry to hear you've been having a hard time though x


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your troubles, Mark. It means a lot to me that you continue to update this program promptly. Thanks for the excellent support.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the support  I'm getting back on track, but it's a slow process.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Thanks for the support  I'm getting back on track, but it's a slow process.


Version .38 works great, mate. The new format report only came out today and you already fixed your software. You can't do better than that!


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you for all the fast updates, Mark.

I've had problem reports a couple of times and Mark fixed the problem the same day both times.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Are there any Amazon Publishing writers who use this? Can it integrate AP reports?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Nobody has yet asked me to add support for Amazon Publishing, and I haven't added support for publishers directly because getting copies of the reports is problematic and there are so many of them. TrackerBox does have a generic spreadsheet you can fill out to import numbers from vendors and publishers that aren't directly supported.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Nobody has yet asked me to add support for Amazon Publishing, and I haven't added support for publishers directly because getting copies of the reports is problematic and there are so many of them. TrackerBox does have a generic spreadsheet you can fill out to import numbers from vendors and publishers that aren't directly supported.


Okay, thanks for the answer. I'm messing around with my trial right now.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I use trackerbox to keep things straight. I wish it had a proper graphing feature, but I make do by screenshots of the homepage for that one thing. I do like looking at graphs when I am trying to figure out trends.

What it is really useful for is keeping table data totals of all books, vendors, channels, dates, sales, and units sold etc. It currently supports all my vendor reports except Google, but Mark is currently working on a new version to support Google--the reports changed and messed his software up. He is usually very quick to respond to these things. I doubt I will be waiting long. I do recommend the software. It's not expensive really and I find it useful for keeping all the reports in one easy to read place.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

You know Mark, in relation to graphing, all you've gotta do is ask for what you'd like to see  Though, any big feature changes won't happen until after I get the Mac version done (it won't be too much longer, now, I hope). I want to keep the two versions in sync, as much as possible.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark Fassett said:


> I get the Mac version done (it won't be too much longer, now, I hope)


This is the best news I've had all year!

*takes out credit card*

Actually... is it possible for Mac people to order ahead of time? I already know I'm going to buy it, and maybe it'd be helpful to the developer...


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Cleo said:


> Actually... is it possible for Mac people to order ahead of time? I already know I'm going to buy it, and maybe it'd be helpful to the developer...


Everyone that orders the windows version before the Mac version ia available (including everyone that already owns a license) will have an opportunity to get the Mac version for free. After the mac version is released, they will be separate purchases, so if you want both, buy soon


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Mark Fassett said:


> Though, any big feature changes won't happen until after I get the Mac version done (it won't be too much longer, now, I hope).


Woot! Woot!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Will the free Mac version be updated as well?

If so, I might take the buy one/ get one deal in case I need to use my daughter's Mac in the future.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

How close is the Mac version to being released? SO, SO ready for this!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> You know Mark, in relation to graphing, all you've gotta do is ask for what you'd like to see  Though, any big feature changes won't happen until after I get the Mac version done (it won't be too much longer, now, I hope). I want to keep the two versions in sync, as much as possible.


Go back to your inbox Mark! I did ask for graphs waaaay back!  The trend graph and bars on the front page are useful, but I would like to compare graphically how each book is doing over time. So Book A in January has x sales, but in Febuary it increased by x sales or y percent... that sort of deal. Pie charts are fancy. I like them for looking at an entire series of books, but its really the line and bars for each book rather than an "all books" trend line I am looking for.

The idea would be to watch how each of my marketing efforts effects the lines.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

markecooper said:


> Go back to your inbox Mark! I did ask for graphs waaaay back!  The trend graph and bars on the front page are useful, but I would like to compare graphically how each book is doing over time. So Book A in January has x sales, but in Febuary it increased by x sales or y percent... that sort of deal. Pie charts are fancy. I like them for looking at an entire series of books, but its really the line and bars for each book rather than an "all books" trend line I am looking for.
> 
> The idea would be to watch how each of my marketing efforts effects the lines.


So selecting "By Month->By Title Net Sales" or "By Month->By Title Net Income" from the Reports menu doesn't have the graph you're looking for? You might have to click the Chart tab at the bottom of the report. You can then filter by title and everything else to see what you want.



> How close is the Mac version to being released? SO, SO ready for this!


I'm working on it daily. I wish there was a word count target to hit 



> Will the free Mac version be updated as well?


The license will be a full license, and will eligible for updates just as if you had bought it at full price. It's a "thank you" for supporting me because I know there are a few people that are using TrackerBox inside virtualization software like VirtualBox and Parallels.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> So selecting "By Month->By Title Net Sales" or "By Month->By Title Net Income" from the Reports menu doesn't have the graph you're looking for? You might have to click the Chart tab at the bottom of the report. You can then filter by title and everything else to see what you want.


Sorry, I'll try to explain better. The charts give you a line, but not bar graph or a way to print them unless you do a screensave and crop job. What I'm looking for is a way to see the data in line, bar, or pie, and print that so that I can compare separate graphs of separate books side by side.

So for example, let's say I have a permafree and I run a book bub on it. I want to see how that effects the other books down the line from the promo. At the moment I have to put all the series on the same graph and screensave that.

Sorry for my lack of clarity.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, right now, you can see them side by side (or one on top of the other) if you open the report twice, then drag the tab of one of them to the four directional icons that show up in the center of the window. Then you can filter each one how you want.

But I'll look back through my email and see if I can find the one you were talking about.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Well, right now, you can see them side by side (or one on top of the other) if you open the report twice, then drag the tab of one of them to the four directional icons that show up in the center of the window. Then you can filter each one how you want.
> 
> But I'll look back through my email and see if I can find the one you were talking about.


Cool! Thanks Mark, I didn't know about the dragging thing.


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

Mark Fassett said:


> Well, right now, you can see them side by side (or one on top of the other) if you open the report twice, then drag the tab of one of them to the four directional icons that show up in the center of the window. Then you can filter each one how you want.


Say what! I need a Clippy to learn this stuff.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Mark, I was just about to fork over my money to get out of the countdown mode of my demo when I tried to import my December KDP report and it says it's not supported, even though it's an .xls file like all the rest of them.

Thoughts? Fixes?


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> Mark, I was just about to fork over my money to get out of the countdown mode of my demo when I tried to import my December KDP report and it says it's not supported, even though it's an .xls file like all the rest of them.
> 
> Thoughts? Fixes?


Michael, fwiw, I imported 2 KDP December reports earlier with no problems, so it's not a system-wide problem. One of the reports was large (several thousand sales over 110 titles and multiple authors), and the software handled them beautifully. Mark is usually quite quick to respond to tickets (not that I've had many!), so if you're up against the wall on the demo, I'd say you'll be safe forking over the bucks.

Oh, those weren't your T&M reports by any chance? Those may not be supported on the automated side (no idea) but you should be able to upload them manually, in any case.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Michael, fwiw, I imported 2 KDP December reports earlier with no problems, so it's not a system-wide problem. One of the reports was large (several thousand sales over 110 titles and multiple authors), and the software handled them beautifully. Mark is usually quite quick to respond to tickets (not that I've had many!), so if you're up against the wall on the demo, I'd say you'll be safe forking over the bucks.
> 
> Oh, those weren't your T&M reports by any chance? Those may not be supported on the automated side (no idea) but you should be able to upload them manually, in any case.


No, it was my regular KDP report.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

The first question I always have is, did you open the report in excel and save it before trying to import into TrackerBox? Excel can make subtle changes to the formatting, even if you don't change a thing, that can affect the ability to import. If you're not sure, download a new copy and try again.

If that doesn't work, email a copy of it to the support address, and I'll take a look. This is the first I've heard of problems with December reports, so it could be something unique to you. I'll make it work.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> The first question I always have is, did you open the report in excel and save it before trying to import into TrackerBox? Excel can make subtle changes to the formatting, even if you don't change a thing, that can affect the ability to import. If you're not sure, download a new copy and try again.
> 
> If that doesn't work, email a copy of it to the support address, and I'll take a look. This is the first I've heard of problems with December reports, so it could be something unique to you. I'll make it work.


It's identical to the others, and I didn't mess with it in any way. I hadn't even opened it when I tried to import, and I even downloaded a second time in case there was some transmission error. I'd email it to you, but I don't see your email address on this thread and your web site just has a form, not an actual address, so I can't attach a document.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

MichaelWallace said:


> It's identical to the others, and I didn't mess with it in any way. I hadn't even opened it when I tried to import, and I even downloaded a second time in case there was some transmission error. I'd email it to you, but I don't see your email address on this thread and your web site just has a form, not an actual address, so I can't attach a document.


Sorry about that. I thought the support address was more prominent. I'll have to fix that. support @ storyboxsoftware.com


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I just released version 1.0.39 with several changes.


Updated to support latest changes to Lightning Source reports
Added a warning message when a TrackerBox import format file does not contain a value in the format column.
Updated Google eBook importer to support latest changes.
Improved handling of error when Apple .gz file is corrupted
Eliminated a problem that caused registered users to sometimes not be able to open the application if they switched date locales in their operating system
You can now multi-select rows in the reports. This allows for the deletion of multiple records at a time.
The chart tab on the reports is now the default (how it's supposed to be).
Added a "Importing" page to the Preferences. It is only active while a publisher file is loaded.
Added an option to choose which income column is used during Google imports. The option is presented during the first attempt to import Google results.

I'm still moving forward on the Mac version. I'm hoping to begin contacting people on the beta list by the end of the month to get some testing started. Thanks, everyone, for being so patient.


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

I was just going to post a request on kboards for recommendations on book sales tracking software (tired of my manual spreadsheet). I'm so glad I did a quick search before I posted. I plan to start my free trial for TrackerBox this week!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I have uploaded a new version (1.0.40) of TrackerBox here:

http://www.storyboxsoftware.com/tdownload.htm

It adds support for downloaded reports (vs the emailed reports) from Draft2Digital, and updates the Google eBooks importer to work with their latest changes.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> I have uploaded a new version (1.0.40) of TrackerBox here:
> 
> http://www.storyboxsoftware.com/tdownload.htm
> 
> It adds support for downloaded reports (vs the emailed reports) from Draft2Digital, and updates the Google eBooks importer to work with their latest changes.


Thanks, Mark. Works great. I am still discovering stuff after all thistime with Trackerbox. How long has that export report as pdf thingy been there? Very nice.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Mark, can I ask a question? I quite often forget whether I've imported a file or not, and might occasionally do it twice by mistake. Would Trackerbox flag this up if I did it?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Mark, can I ask a question? I quite often forget whether I've imported a file or not, and might occasionally do it twice by mistake. Would Trackerbox flag this up if I did it?


Oh I know this one! You can import and it won't change your data. I have redone mine more than once. It doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

What if I import the files under two different names? Sometimes I accidentally download the reports twice and they get saved in my download folder with names like file(1) and file(2). Can Trackerbox recognise that it's actually the same file?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> What if I import the files under two different names? Sometimes I accidentally download the reports twice and they get saved in my download folder with names like file(1) and file(2). Can Trackerbox recognise that it's actually the same file?


Yes because of the ids in the imported files, but to be safe just copy and save your database file to a safe location. It has .bst ending. Then import all your files and then compare the bottom line (number of sales or income) is still the same.

I have completely replaced my .bst before when I wanted the entries in the alias tidied up. I just removed the database from the folder, ran trackerbox and imported the newest kdp report first. That was like starting a new database with the up to date info. Then I just imported every single report file going back years all at once. It was very satisfying seeing all those numbers going up again LOL!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Thanks! It will take hours to find and import all my reports again. If the figures start looking off I'll do it then.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Thanks! It will take hours to find and import all my reports again. If the figures start looking off I'll do it then.


I keep all my reports in dropbox in folders like Google, KDP, D2D, Apple, Createspace, Audible, Kobo... you get the idea. I never throw them away so I can do this sort of thing when I need to. I have screwed up Trackerbox before trying to make hand written import files using Mark's template. So I have had to restart a number of times. It only takes 10mins to redo the entire thing if you have all your reports in folders ready to import all at the same time.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Yes, I do keep my reports on Google Drive, but it's more that I'm not very au fait with Trackerbox. Number crunching isn't really my thing except on the simplest level.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark is right that TrackerBox should import the same file over and over again without changing the data or adding extra records. TrackerBox doesn't use the file name at all - it goes by the data in the file. This works, also, for reports from Smashwords where they update their file with new data during the year. You can just download and import, and it will not import any records that already exist inside TrackerBox.

There is one caveat with the latest build, and that is Google ebooks. They changed the way they reported their ISBNs, so if you go and download a report for previous months, it won't recognize the records as "the same". What you will want to do in that case is open the Detail view, filter it so that you only see google records, select the ones from the timeframe which you want to update, right click, and delete them before you import your newly downloaded report.

@Mark - That export to pdf feature has been there from almost the beginning.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, Mark (and Mark). I'm ignoring Google reports at the moment, having sold a grand total of precisely one book since I listed a few months ago.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

***********


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

There's not much tweaking necessary for that kind of thing. It's a rare month when at least one outlet doesn't make a change to their reports. As soon as someone sends me a copy of it, I'll add it.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't get it to read my Createspace files. It gives no error messages, but doesn't import them either. Is there a trick to doing this? I've separated my CS files out into months.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I had to figure this one out yesterday: you have to download a specific royalty report from your dashboard. I can't remember which one but the Help file will tell you exactly.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I can't get it to read my Createspace files. It gives no error messages, but doesn't import them either. Is there a trick to doing this? I've separated my CS files out into months.


It's the details one. Just checked, its the second tab from the end.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> It's the details one. Just checked, its the second tab from the end.


Not sure I understand what you mean. I'm looking at the details screen, but Createspace doesn't appear in the vendors window, no matter what I do.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean. I'm looking at the details screen, but Createspace doesn't appear in the vendors window, no matter what I do.


At createspace, go to the reports link. Click. Choose Royalty Details tab. Down load THAT report. It will import into Trackerbox. The others won't.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> At createspace, go to the reports link. Click. Choose Royalty Details tab. Down load THAT report. It will import into Trackerbox. The others won't.


I did. Doesn't work.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> I did. Doesn't work.


Oh... now I am stumped because it works for me. Silly question here. Are you certain you haven't already imported those particular reports? If no error is given, then it usually means the report is imported ok. Importing the same CS reports that are already in Trackerbox won't give an error except maybe Google would.

I would use the email to Mark and ask him to help, or you could do what I have done in the past. I copied my .bst to the desktop for safekeeping, deleted the original and then when I ran Trackerbox it asked me to create a publisher just like it did on day one. Then I used the import function to import all my reports at once by highlighting all of them in the window. Doing this means a fresh database, but you will be asked to name the author and the alias again the first time. It will take about 10mins if you have all your reports on your comp.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

There is a bug where, if you import one of the wrong Create space reports, it won't give you any sort of error. If you are certain you're importing the "Royalty Details" report, then please send me a copy of one of the ones that isn't working (you can use the reporting feature in the help menu, or just send me email to support @ storyboxsoftware.com), and I'll figure out what the problem is.

One other possibility that sometimes happens is that people open the files in excel (right from the browser) and save it in excel before importing, and that doesn't work. You have to save it straight to the hard drive without opening it in excel, first. Excel can subtly modify the formatting of the report and cause them not to work.


----------



## travelinged (Apr 6, 2014)

I just did that, accidentally got title reports instead of detail. Also, make sure it is for a month, starting on day one and ending on the last day of the month. On one I put in Feb 1 to Feb 31, which gave me a report for Feb 1 to March 3 and it wouldn't work.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, got the Createspace ones to work. What do I do with the Google Play reports? Also download by month and import the csv? Does that work?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> OK, got the Createspace ones to work. What do I do with the Google Play reports? Also download by month and import the csv? Does that work?


It should. You want the Transaction Reports, not the Earnings Reports.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> It should. You want the Transaction Reports, not the Earnings Reports.


Good. I'll use that when I have a full month of data.

I'll be buying this software. I know just enough about Excel to inflict major damage on a spreadsheet, and can't be bothered to learn. I'd been thinking to pay my daughter (Finance/ Economics student) to keep the spreadsheets sorted for me, but this is cheaper


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I just added my first ACX month to Trackerbox. I created a report myself using Mark's template. Worked perfectly first time. I don't know if ACX send reports... i haven't seen one yet. I just used the numbers off my dashboard and divided my royalty by the number of sales to figure out the unit $


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Update on Google Play data:

I imported the Transactions file for all my sales and downloads since December. No need to split into single month-by-month files.

I presume that, as with the Smashwords file, you can drop a newer version over the older imported version without records doubling up (this is the most awesome of awesome capabilities, btw)


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> I presume that, as with the Smashwords file, you can drop a newer version over the older imported version without records doubling up (this is the most awesome of awesome capabilities, btw)


Yes, this is exactly what should happen. There is one caveat with Google, though. They recently (this month), changed their format and changed how they identify books. Instead of using an ISBN, they're now using something they call the GGKEY. This will make new records look like different editions, so you may have to delete old Google records for any dates that you import a second time. If you JUST imported your Google results for the first time with a newly downloaded report, that shouldn't be an issue for you.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Yes, this is exactly what should happen. There is one caveat with Google, though. They recently (this month), changed their format and changed how they identify books. Instead of using an ISBN, they're now using something they call the GGKEY. This will make new records look like different editions, so you may have to delete old Google records for any dates that you import a second time. If you JUST imported your Google results for the first time with a newly downloaded report, that shouldn't be an issue for you.


The GGKEY is assigned when you create a book and don't give it an ISBN. My two box sets for example have GGKEYS because each one contains three books and I didn't want to waste one of my ISBN on them.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah, so maybe, if you've supplied ISBNs, you might not have a duplicate record issue. The new reports I've seen have _only_ had GGKEYs, though, and the reports I saw prior to this month only had ISBNs.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Ah, so maybe, if you've supplied ISBNs, you might not have a duplicate record issue. The new reports I've seen have _only_ had GGKEYs, though, and the reports I saw prior to this month only had ISBNs.


Google gets the ISBN from the author (or whoever owns the account) when they upload the content etc. I use ISBN even though its unnecessary because I always have and the files are all the same for all vendors. The box sets are reasonably new, and I just couldn't see the point of using ISBN on books that individually already had them so... shrug

It's only a guess, but the reports you saw must be from people who used the print ISBN when they uploaded to Google, or they did what I did and had them on the electronic versions from the old days of Apple requirements or something.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Ah, so maybe, if you've supplied ISBNs, you might not have a duplicate record issue. The new reports I've seen have _only_ had GGKEYs, though, and the reports I saw prior to this month only had ISBNs.


My GP report (downloaded yesterday, and I never sold anything through them until this week) shows both.

My older books have ISBNs. For the newer ones, I haven't bothered. I consider ISBNs a relic of an antiquated book distribution system (and I used to work in that system). But that's subject for another thread


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

What if I have sales from a site that's not listed (and that does not send spreadsheets)? If I make a spreadsheet (now, that's a dangerous statement: me making a spreadsheet), how does it need to be set up so that the site can read it?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

There's a template spreadsheet that you can download and fill out. It's linked from within the help file.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> There's a template spreadsheet that you can download and fill out. It's linked from within the help file.


And it works great for Audible stats 

Hey Mark, did you read my PM? Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> And it works great for Audible stats
> 
> Hey Mark, did you read my PM? Any thoughts on it?


I don't seem to have a PM from you that's recent.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> I don't seem to have a PM from you that's recent.


Ah oops...wrong PM! Sorry!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> There's a template spreadsheet that you can download and fill out. It's linked from within the help file.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

I am just continually amazed by the ingenuity on this forum. I'm definitely going to purchase this. Thank you!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I just released TrackerBox Version 1.0.41.

It contains updates for All Romance, Apple, and Smashwords.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Mark - I just bought TrackerBox and I'm excited to be able to import all of those reports. However, I have a Mac, and as I read through former comments I saw that Mac users will get a free copy for their Macs. I have Parallels desktop on my Mac, but I'd rather use the app directly in my Mac. Is that offer still open? How close are you to having a Mac version?

Thanks for developing this software!


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm also very interested in hearing how the Mac version is coming along. Would love to be able to use this software.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm about half way done with the mac version (which means there's probably still 90% of the work to do). I'm targeting the end of August to have it done.

I'm still going to offer the mac version to existing windows version users at the time of release. If you buy the windows version on August 30th, and I release the Mac version on August 31, you'll still be eligible for the offer.


----------



## Brandon Shire (Jun 17, 2012)

Been using another product, but this looks better. Going to try it.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Finally bought this and loaded it on a windows machine (Linux desktop with VMWare) and I am in LOVE. Oh, my. I self-pubbed my first title on Jan 30, 2011, and I got so behind tracking individual sales per vendor per title, etc, I just gave up and only tracked revenue.

This was incredibly fast. Well worth $60 if you factor it by the hour inputting into Excel.

*love*


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Suddenly Trackerbox won't recognise OmniLit/ARe files. What was I doing wrong again?

I'm downloading by calender month, and they don't offer more than one report type option.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

More than likely, they changed the report format. Contact me using the bug report link in the app, and I'll help you get it figured out.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> More than likely, they changed the report format. Contact me using the bug report link in the app, and I'll help you get it figured out.


OK done, thanks


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

So, Amazon has changed the report format, and while I can update TrackerBox to a degree from my own reports, I'm not a Select member, and my books aren't in KU. Would any of you lovely people who are using TrackerBox and have some books in KU/Select mind sending me a copy of your July report? I'd like to test my changes against real data before inflicting the next build on you.

If you're willing, just send it to the support email address (it's in the help file, in the "Still Lost" section).

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Happily (for me)/Sadly (for you) I'm not in Select. It won't read my July file at all. Will you let us know here when it's fixed?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm hoping to have it updated to handle the changes in the next few hours. I'm almost done, but the one thing I'm really looking for right now is someone that ran a free promo in July. The detail report will be able to split out the different types of free, but I have to verify the Free - Promotion string they used. On the help site, they used an emdash in the string, but the Free - Price Match uses a hyphen. I want to make sure that emdash isn't a typo.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay, the fix is in - I mean, UP!

Version 1.0.44 contains the following changes:


Updated Amazon importing to support changes for July 2014 reports (including KU support)
Records where Units Sold and Units Refunded are equal and have a Net Income value of zero will no longer be reported as Free
The Transaction Type column of the Detail Report will now split out Amazon transaction types into Free: Price Match, Free: Promotion, Sale: Matchbook, and Sale: Kindle Countdown in addition to the existing Sale and Free types.
Updated DriveThruFiction importing to match their latest changes.
Fixed TrackerBox Import Format importing so that it adds records for the same title from the same vendor on the same day together.
Fixed an issue that caused free downloads and sales to be lumped together if they have the same date. If you have this issue in your records, you can reimport the files that contain the original records and it will separate those into sales and free
Fixed an issue with ARE reports that caused an empty report (no sales) to not be recognized


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks!

Trying it straight away...

Oh--oops!

The detailed report/sales by title shows all kinds of random stuff across all titles and pen names.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

What kind of stuff? Could you email me at the support address and we can figure this out?

Edit:

Uploaded a new version that fixes the issue, which was just a couple of missing parentheses.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Any update on a Mac version?


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*********


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's not set up to do those Kobo credit reports right now. It shouldn't be hard, but I don't have any of the reports to work with (both the sales and credit reports that match them).

@Diane The mac version is still underway - I've just had a lot of life things getting in the way, so progress is stupidly slow.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*********


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Mark Fassett said:


> @Diane The mac version is still underway - I've just had a lot of life things getting in the way, so progress is stupidly slow.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Audible has finally started giving us proper downloadable financial reports. Any chance we could get them incorporated into Trackerbox?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

If they have real data (dates, unit sales, and net income info), I can do it. The problem has been that none of their reports that I have seen contain all three of those items.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Mark: I just wanted to say thank you for all your hard work. I've been using TrackerBox for about 18 months now, and I love it. Your speedy problem resolution has been fantastic and the simple upgrade process has been a blessing. I don't envy you having to maintain a product that has to keep up with so many third party vendors, but you do a wonderful job.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> If they have real data (dates, unit sales, and net income info), I can do it. The problem has been that none of their reports that I have seen contain all three of those items.


I can send you one if you want. I can't promise ACX won't change the format on you, but I guess you're used to that by now.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

DRMarvello said:


> Mark: I just wanted to say thank you for all your hard work. I've been using TrackerBox for about 18 months now, and I love it. Your speedy problem resolution has been fantastic and the simple upgrade process has been a blessing. I don't envy you having to maintain a product that has to keep up with so many third party vendors, but you do a wonderful job.


Thanks for the kind words. I really appreciate them, and I'm glad TrackerBox is still meeting your needs.


----------



## Brandon Shire (Jun 17, 2012)

Just tried to download latest update and got a win32:malware-gen warning from my security system.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Please contact me at my support address (support @ storyboxsoftware.com) with more details. More than likely, this is a false positive by your security system. win32:malware-gen appears to refer to a host of applications that install additional software intended to spy on your system. I don't include other software with my app, and I never will. Any one of my tech savvy users on this thread can confirm it.


----------



## Brandon Shire (Jun 17, 2012)

Mark Fassett said:


> Please contact me at my support address (support @ storyboxsoftware.com) with more details. More than likely, this is a false positive by your security system. win32:malware-gen appears to refer to a host of applications that install additional software intended to spy on your system. I don't include other software with my app, and I never will. Any one of my tech savvy users on this thread can confirm it.


I'll contact you.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Mac TrackerBox Status: http://markfassett.com/1502/trackerbox-mac-on-indefinite-hold

I wish it were some other way, and I feel really bad about having to make this announcement, but my health has really left me little choice.


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Mac TrackerBox Status: http://markfassett.com/1502/trackerbox-mac-on-indefinite-hold
> 
> I wish it were some other way, and I feel really bad about having to make this announcement, but my health has really left me little choice.


No problem. Sorry about your health. Feel better.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark, I mentioned Trackerbox on a really popular blog post of mine. I hope you're getting some business from it, because I've had a good number of outgoing links


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks! I haven't really seen anything yet. It's that pesky 45 day trial  I may know in 45 days, though!


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

And my very first Macbook arrives tomorrow  

Good luck Mark, and know that you've created an amazing piece of software.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad I found this thread. I was just wondering if Trackerbox had upgraded for KU so I could buy it without figuring out a way to do another trial (my first trial crashed and burned, but I'm going to give it another go. I *have* to find a better way to track things now.)

Feel better, Mark.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, they've upgraded for KU.

I've now had about 80 referrals to Trackerbox from that single post on my blog (detailing all my selfpub sales--I do this every year) to the Trackerbox download page. I've had questions about it, so people have downloaded it.

I think it's an awesome program.

Improvement suggestion: I'd like to have pages where I can see, on one single page:

- A list of titles with sales numbers
- A list of venues with sales numbers
- the above in graph/pie chart form
- a better way of dealing with various currencies in the earnings report.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My computer is about to die. I haven't yet installed the very latest version (because it's something about Nook Press, which I don't use), but can I simply dowload that version on the new computer without any de-activating on the current computer, which has severe screen issues?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes. You'll have to put your registration key in, but there's no hardware or internet check to worry about.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Yes. You'll have to put your registration key in, but there's no hardware or internet check to worry about.


OK I may be contacting you later. I'm still limping between computers, but the one that has my emails (with the registration key!) is the one with the bunged up screen. Unfortunately, Microsoft software is the worst affected by the graphics card failure. I can sort of use the internet, but Word and Outlook and Excel have become virtually unusable.

Thanks for responding. Wish I could get the same level of response out of Adobe about my CS5.5


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

If you can't find the registration, just email the support address when you get your mail moved over (from the address you used when registering), and I'll resend it. It'll take about a minute, once I see the email.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Hey Mark, did you ever update Trackerbox to take ACX reports? I'm still using the template you supplied to create a sheet to import.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Can I ask the same question about Scribd?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

@Mark - I haven't yet, but it will be coming. The work I do that pays really well has taken up a huge pile of my time the last month and a half.

@Lydniz - This would be the very first time anyone has asked about Scribd. TrackerBox does support Srcribd indirectly via D2D and Smashwords. I would need to see copies of their reports, and probably a few more people asking, before I add direct support. You can do what Mark is doing by copying the numbers into the TrackerBox import format (there's a link to the spreadsheet template in the TrackerBox help).


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Ack, help!

The program needs some escape or cancel buttons.

I got the file on the new computer, thought I needed to re import all the files and highlighted a bunch. It wanted me to add stuff to the database, but I thought it would be much easier to simply copy the .bst file into the relevant directory. But I can't cancel this process! Do I now have to press "skip", something like 200,000 times to get out? I can't even close the window in the task bar.

*cries*

Where does that damn .bst file hide anyway?

I need an "export file" function.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Ack, help!
> 
> The program needs some escape or cancel buttons.
> 
> ...


What I did was install the program on my new comp and then just double clicked my .bst file (i keep mine in dropbox) Trackerbox opened as if it didn't even know it was a clone


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> Ack, help!
> 
> The program needs some escape or cancel buttons.
> 
> ...


Yikes - yeah it does need a cancel button, I guess. Hit Alt-F4, and it "should" close the program.

The .bst file, if you didn't change the default location when creating it, is probably in your Documents folder, and like Mark said, if you copy it over and double click it, it should just open in TrackerBox without issue.


----------



## Leslye Penelope (Mar 10, 2014)

I really love TrackerBox! It makes everything so painless.  Will the software need an update to deal with the KDP Select changes?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

It will, but until I see what the reports look like, I won't actually be able to produce the update. My guess is that page reads will end up in the same column as sales, with another sale type (just like borrows and free downloads do).


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome. I'm loving Trackerbox.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Consider doing a Mac version sometime? Pretty please?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

KaiW said:


> Consider doing a Mac version sometime? Pretty please?


That request comes up a lot, and I have considered it, even to the point of doing quite a bit of work on it. But in September of last year, it became quite apparent that I just couldn't complete it for a number of reasons that I outlined in a blog post back then. I truly wish I could answer your request with a hearty "It's right around the corner!", but I just don't have the bandwidth, and my quest to find help has fizzled, so far.

There are some interesting, inexpensive ways to be able to use TrackerBox, though. You can find tablets that run full versions of Windows (not the crippled RT version) that would be able to run TrackerBox for only a couple hundred dollars, and you can find laptops at that price, too (like the HP Stream for about $190 on Amazon). You can also use virtualization software like Parallels or VirtualBox to install windows into a virtual machine on your Mac. These can be set up so that Windows apps can "look" like they're running on your mac, without all the Windows stuff that goes with it.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Trackerbox works great on Windows 10 if you were wondering, but you do need to right click the icon and run as administrator. I used the properties thing and ticked the "run as administrator" box so I don't need to remember.


EDIT: Okay I spoke too soon. Even running as administrator it hangs when i try to read last month's reports. I'll try in compatibility mode and get back to you.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

That shouldn't be anything specific to Windows 10. My own reports (small as they are) imported without issue.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> That shouldn't be anything specific to Windows 10. My own reports (small as they are) imported without issue.


This isn't about importing, Mark. I just opened Trackerbox, clicked reports and chose last month. The report was blank and Trackboox died (not responding) I can't check again, because it left the database open. I tried rebooting, and windows 10 decided "hey cool, he's shutting down. Let's update." That was over an hour ago. It's still going.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*************


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> My master database file is pretty large now (I just need it to stuff 4 more months in, then I'll start a new one!). Anytime I go to Reports, it takes forever to populate (and it has to populate everything on open before I can select dates). Then I'll choose, say, Custom, and it will hang and I'll get the Not Responding message, and Task Manager will confirm it's not responding, and I'll go off and do something else, and after 5 or 10 minutes it unfreezes and lets me choose the dates I want. This has been going on awhile now, and I've always attributed it to the size of my master file (over 100 authors, 150+ titles, and 3M+ units).
> 
> What's important is that it always unfreezes if I just let it alone for a few minutes and then it spits out the reports I need just fine. This is on Windows 8.1 (and, coincidentally, I'm doing June statements right now, and this is exactly what it did earlier today). Have you tried just letting it sit for about 10 minutes after it hangs, Mark C?


I just opened it on my windows 8.1 laptop no slowdown, no hangs. It had 5 years data, but I only have 14 books not 100s


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

*************


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> _Note to self: Migrate to Windows 10 in 2017. Maybe. (Windows 8 was a step back, imo, for the reason I need my laptop. If Windows 10 is even a fraction more finicky it's a non-starter for me...)_
> 
> Poor Mark F. Windows 10 compatibility AND KU2 changes to have to test over the next 2-3 weeks.


Trackerbox is the only thing (so far) that has glitches, but that isn't serious. When my comp finally stops updating it might be fixed, or I'll tick the windows 7 compatibility box. What is annoying me is that I didn't set update on a schedule. I never thought of it. Now I have to wait, and it's over 2 hours now. I've never seen a windows update take so long. The win 10 install only took 30mins!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

@Mark - when it comes back, get a hold of me with the support email and I'll try to figure out what's going on (I have a new build that might help some, but I'm waiting to add the support for KU and a couple other things before releasing it).

@Phoenix - That's a much bigger DB than I've had to work with. Can you send me the details at the support email address? I'd like to solve that problem for you, if I can.

The support email is supportATstoryboxsoftware.com.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

The message I'm getting here is not to click on that little Windows icon in my taskbar. I'll stick with Windows 7 for now.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Okay. I rolled back this morning to Windows 7. It took less than a minute, and all is well. The reason is that Win 10 kept resetting my network card and dropping internet. I love Windows 10, but I can't have that. I'll try again in a month or two. Trackerbox worked okay using administrator and compatibility settings.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

@Mark: When I fire up TrackerBox, the home page graphs default to "This Year." For some people, that might be a lot of data toward the end of the year. Perhaps a different default like "This Month" or "Last Month" would be better? Or perhaps you could add an option that lets users turn off the home page graphs entirely upon startup.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

DRMarvello said:


> @Mark: When I fire up TrackerBox, the home page graphs default to "This Year." For some people, that might be a lot of data toward the end of the year. Perhaps a different default like "This Month" or "Last Month" would be better? Or perhaps you could add an option that lets users turn off the home page graphs entirely upon startup.


That's actually the one I'm least worried about, as it doesn't have to fill a grid with numbers. All it does is count, more or less. Of course, that's speculation as I don't have a large database to test with.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

I just want to update my lag issue. Yesterday, Mark F sent me a beta install to test after I sent him my database file to play with. I installed today and took it on a test drive. Now, my laptop is a slow workhorse, but what was taking it 15 minutes before to populate the Report screen took less than 1.5 minutes after the new install. 

MANY THANKS to Mark F for his responsiveness and for returning a fix that I'm betting will be implemented in his next version release. Customer service and all-round good guyness at their finest


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> That's actually the one I'm least worried about, as it doesn't have to fill a grid with numbers. All it does is count, more or less. Of course, that's speculation as I don't have a large database to test with.


I didn't find the time it took to open and populate the homepage charts to be too bad in December, but there was enough of a noticeable difference that I remember smiling early this year when it dumped out last year's sales and had just this year's sales to deal with. But really, the grid populating issue was the bigger issue of the two. The graphing time at the end of the year was just a very minor annoyance.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Trackerbox isn't recognising this latest report. I don't know whether it's because of the new setup or what, but just to let you know.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

It's absolutely because they changed it. I'll hope to have a new build up by Monday.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

You are wonderful.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to Mark and this thread for informing me about the anticipated fix to Trackerbox! I didn't see anything on the website and was worried it might take a while for the KU2 fix to show up. Monday is fantastic.

Has anyone used Trackerbox with Kobo and their credits for special promos? That's something I keep putting off (when you do some promos with them, it's "author-supported," and the discount comes out after the fact from your total earnings for the month.)


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Gretchen Galway said:


> Has anyone used Trackerbox with Kobo and their credits for special promos? That's something I keep putting off (when you do some promos with them, it's "author-supported," and the discount comes out after the fact from your total earnings for the month.)


I asked Mark about that earlier in this thread somewhere, if you want to page back. Short answer is that TB isn't set up to accommodate those credit reports.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Phoenix. I should've gone through the thread. I didn't think it would, but since we were talking about a new build, thought I'd ask.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Just so you know, the update for TrackerBox is up. This update has a few more things than just the KU changes (including performance improvements with large data sets).

I'll look into those credits and also ACX over the next few weeks. I've had a bunch of heavy contract work over the last few months that hasn't allowed me to add those things. I'm hoping my time will free up for a few days after the end of the month.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Mark! Good luck with everything.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I broke exporting in 1.0.48 (well, it wasn't exactly me, but I released it that way, so I'll take the blame). So here is 1.0.49, with the bonus that it now exports to xlsx.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

It seems there is a problem with pages read/freebie giveaways.

For example: 

I have a trilogy which is not, and has never been, in Select. Book 1 is free.

When I select these three titles in the net income summary, and click sales (transaction type), the sales come up. When I click borrows in addition to sales, nothing changes (because they have never been in select), when I then click pages read, the unit number blows out to something ridiculous, resembling the sales + freebies, and this seems to be indeed the case, because when I click free, nothing changes. When I untick pages read, the unit numbers and $$ don't change, but a whole bunch of reports from weird countries (Google Play?) disappear.

It's very strange.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I've got some of it solved, and it'll be in the next update (in a couple days - apparently Overdrive has just changed their reports). It turns out I forgot one little test, so if you select Sales, Borrows AND Pages Read, but not free, it shows everything including free. I'm not entirely certain what's happening when you untick the pages read and only have Sales,Borrows, & Free selected (when I do this to my own sales, nothing changes).

When I have the update out, try it again, and if the records still disappear, contact me through the support channels (the bug report thing, or the support email address), and we'll work through it.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

It seems that every single Google sales report summary I try to import can't be imported.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

With Google Play, you need the transaction report, not the summary report.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks, Patty.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

The only report TrackerBox supports from Google is the Sales Transaction Report, not any of the summaries, and it needs to be unmodified. If you have things automatically open in excel, and then you save them from there, it won't work. I'm only mentioning the last because it is a common issue, not because I think you're doing it.

If you're having trouble with a report, send me the report and I'll check it out (use the support email address). It may be that they've changed the format, but I haven't received any reports of it, yet.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Before I make an idiot of myself...

I'm trying to import last month's Google Play transaction report, but Trackerbox says it's not supported. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Before I make an idiot of myself...
> 
> I'm trying to import last month's Google Play transaction report, but Trackerbox says it's not supported. Has anyone else had this problem?


No, that only happens to me when I "think" I am importing the sales transaction report, only to find it's one of the others


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I downloaded it twice, as Transaction report, but it gives the same error. Unless the site is playing silly buggers with me and substitutes the summary for the transaction report, it is really the transaction report that isn't working.

I've sent an email. It could be because I've screwed around with my prices a fair bit on GP?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

This appears to be due to a change in their reporting where, for some users, they are now reporting dates in d/m/you instead of m/d/y. I'll be working on a fix.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> This appears to be due to a change in their reporting where, for some users, they are now reporting dates in d/m/you instead of m/d/y. I'll be working on a fix.


LOL. "Some" users being anyone not in the US?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> LOL. "Some" users being anyone not in the US?


Grats, you were the first to find it. Makes you even more a money grabber data grabber than me!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I said "some" only because I'm not certain that being outside the US is the criteria they're using for making that choice. Heck - it could be they made the change for "all" users (which I would prefer - much easier that way). I'm also not certain if any other countries/currencies share our backward date display.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

As far as I know, the US is the only country in the world to officially use: miles, Fahrenheit, backward dates, gallons, pounds as measure of weight (and a few other weird things which escape me).

Some Anglo countries will use some of those colloquially (especially miles and inches), but they're fast running out of people who know how long a mile is (because they're all over 70 or something).


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Ignore Mark, as I suspect this is the first time he's seen page reads in his KDP reports.  This is expected behavior. KENP reads are "sales" - just of individual pages. There is a new item in the Transaction Type filter that lets you filter them out. There does appear to be a bug where the scale of the graph does not take into account how many actual results are being used, which flattens out the graph something fierce, so I'll be fixing that bug with the next update.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Ignore Mark, as I suspect this is the first time he's seen page reads in his KDP reports.  This is expected behavior. KENP reads are "sales" - just of individual pages. There is a new item in the Transaction Type filter that lets you filter them out. There does appear to be a bug where the scale of the graph does not take into account how many actual results are being used, which flattens out the graph something fierce, so I'll be fixing that bug with the next update.


Yes do ignore me. It IS my first KU month. On the front page graph, are you telling me that my highest ever spike is REAL? And it's all down to a couple of books in KU? That cannot be right. If it is WHOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah - the front page - missed that bit, too. I'll get that figured out before the next update, too.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I can't resist


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Apparently, I didn't forget to address the front page. I just forgot that I addressed it. There is a filter at the top of the home page where you can change the transaction types you are showing (any combination of Sales, Borrows, Pages Read, and Free).


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Apparently, I didn't forget to address the front page. I just forgot that I addressed it. There is a filter at the top of the home page where you can change the transaction types you are showing (any combination of Sales, Borrows, Pages Read, and Free).


That chart above is filters as sales only. You're saying it IS real? HOLY HELL! I had a really good December... IT IS REAL. I just checked the filter settings, and the page reads is OFF.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

What does adding page reads to the filter do to it? Maybe there's a bug - but maybe it's real


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> What does adding page reads to the filter do to it? Maybe there's a bug - but maybe it's real


Adding page reads shoots it into the stratosphere  But Amazon just took down December reports. I think they were faulty. Also, I had a Bookbub last month. I'm not sure the spike is all BB. It seems too big. Especially as I only added KDP none of the other stores. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Mark, if you're still there, how do I delete the December report from Trackerbox since apparently the reports are wrong? Or don't I need to?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Mark, if you're still there, how do I delete the December report from Trackerbox since apparently the reports are wrong? Or don't I need to?


Open Trackerbox. Choose Reports>Detail Report. Filter by last month, and vendors (choose all the kdp entries). Highlight all of the listed entries on the right (main window) you wish to delete by clicking the top one, holding shift key and clicking bottom one. Right click and delete.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Open Trackerbox. Choose Reports>Detail Report. Filter by last month, and vendors (choose all the kdp entries). Highlight all of the listed entries on the right (main window) you wish to delete by clicking the top one, holding shift key and clicking bottom one. Right click and delete.


Wow, I never knew you could do that. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

One note is that you probably do not need to delete them. If the numbers are wrong on Amazon's side, importing the updated report when you get it will just update the numbers of the existing records. You won't end up with duplicates. If they change the dates or other identifying data (asin, etc...) then you could get duplicate records, but I suspect it'll only just be sales numbers (including page reads) and income, which TrackerBox should handle fine without the need to delete already imported data.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I did wonder. Thanks. Still, I've learned something new today!


----------



## MysticInkwell (Jan 7, 2016)

Which report are we meant to use for smashwords? When I do the quarterly report it only shows B&N and Apple, it doesn't actually show downloads from the actual smashwords site.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Reporting that I'm still very happy with this software and Mark's responses.

What I would love:

The capability to split sales easily per vendor. Yes, you can sort-of do it, but it's cumbersome, and you can't easily see a report that tells me my percentages of sales or income per platform per time frame. A pie chart would be so awesome!

I'd like to be able to merge all the various vendors into one (like all the gajillions of Google Play entries) in the same way you can do this with titles.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

MysticInkwell said:


> Which report are we meant to use for smashwords? When I do the quarterly report it only shows B&N and Apple, it doesn't actually show downloads from the actual smashwords site.


I recommend using the yearly reports, and not the quarterly ones. If you need the quarterly ones, you know it. They only show sales you've been paid for, which means you end up having to wait more than three months to find out what your sales are.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> Reporting that I'm still very happy with this software and Mark's responses.
> 
> What I would love:
> 
> ...


Vendor aliasing is on my radar (I've wanted that for myself). I have plans to add additional reports, too, but it's going to require an overhaul to how I build that screen. You'll probably see the vendor aliasing before seeing more reports.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, has anyone tried importing D2D report for Jan 2016? Mine won't go.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

You know the drill, Mark  If it doesn't work, they probably changed something. If you wouldn't mind sending it to me, I'll get it working by the end of the week. I'm not in D2D, so I can't test my own.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> You know the drill, Mark  If it doesn't work, they probably changed something. If you wouldn't mind sending it to me, I'll get it working by the end of the week. I'm not in D2D, so I can't test my own.


Already did, Mark. I only asked here hoping for the magic answer


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

I use booktrakr. Sends me daily reports.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

PatriceWilliamsMarks said:


> I use booktrakr. Sends me daily reports.


I've always feared that site. I cannot stand the thought of all my passwords under one site's control. My career under the control of one lucky hacker? NOPE!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I've always feared that site. I cannot stand the thought of all my passwords under one site's control. My career under the control of one lucky hacker? NOPE!


Which is the very reason I've resisted adding daily update functionality to TrackerBox, even though it's been requested multiple times. One mistake, and a lot of people's lives are potentially severely ruined. And, in the case of having the app be a web site, depending on where the server is hosted, the mistake might not even be mine.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Since last time, I've added Vendor Aliases, support for Lulu, XinXii, and BundleRabbit, support for just importing the single zip file from Apple (you no longer have to unzip it before importing), and other bug fixes.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Mark: does TrackerBox work with WINE?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I have never tested it. You could certainly take the demo and try it, but I don't know that TrackerBox is a big enough product for the wine devs to care about.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Has anyone imported their latest Kobo data into Trackerbox? Mine won't go.


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

I just uploaded a new build that supports the Kobo changes. I know you emailed me earlier, Mark, it just took some time before I discovered that my emails to you were bouncing.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> I just uploaded a new build that supports the Kobo changes. I know you emailed me earlier, Mark, it just took some time before I discovered that my emails to you were bouncing.


Thanks Mark. New version works with the Kobo reports again. I white-listed your domain. Looks like storybox was on the naughty step.


----------



## Dr Luck (Mar 29, 2015)

Just wanted to say thanks Mark for creating this product (& Storybox). They're both invaluable to me


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh Man, Dr. Luck, I completely missed your thanks! So thank you for thanking me! I love hearing that my software is helping people! It keeps me going!

I want to let you all know that there are a couple things going on with regard to my software.

First, I learned today that the in-app problem reporting may have a short life. I'm looking for other solutions, just in case, but if you have a problem and it's not working, you can always use the support email address. Details here: http://markfassett.com/1591/in-app-problem-reporting-tool-may-be-going-away-and-kickstarter-news

The other thing, just in case you haven't yet heard, there are a little less than three days left in the TrackerBox Mac Kickstarter campaign. You'll get a discount and beta access.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/markfassett/trackerbox-mac-track-your-book-sales-on-osx


----------

